# Feedern ohne Feederrute?



## tschakka3000 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie ist das, ist Angeln mit Feedermontage und normaler Grundrute und Einhängebissanzeiger genauso erfolgreich wie Feedern mit spezieller Feederrute?


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Wenn es die folgende Montage ist, dann ja. Hier wird die Hauptschnurr straff gezogen und jeder biss wird sofort an die spitze weitergegeben.







Wenn es aber die folgende Montage ist dann dürfte die spitze nicht feinfühlig genug sein.


----------



## carpi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Hi
meiner Meinung nach werden die Bisse bei beiden Montagen genauso leicht an die Spitze übertragen!

bei der 1. ist vllt. noch wegen reibung etc. der wiederstand für den Fisch größer was aber nix mit der Rutenspitze zu tun hat!

Effektiver als ohne Fütterkorb ist es allemal! Wenn du ne einigermaßen weiße spitze hast oder ne andere sensible Bissanzeige ist das garkein Problem!!


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Ob du nun ein Grundblei, oder einen gefüllten Futterkorb als Gewicht verwendest und dabei gleichzeitig etwas Futter mitlieferst, dass ist eigendlich egal, hauptsache es fängt.
Habe dieses auch schon praktiziert, aber dennoch ist eine Feederrute genauer mit der Bissanzeige, dieses liegt nunmal an den feinen Spitzen.


----------



## tschakka3000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Wie ist es denn wenn ich anstatt der Spitze als Bissanzeiger einen Einhängebissanzeiger benutze?


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Einhängebissanzeiger und Elektroanzeiger können natürlich auch benutzt werden und funktionieren auch, aber es geht nix über die feine Rutenspitze, bei gestraffter schnur und abgestimmter Montage fällt einem der kleinste zupfer auf, was bei jedem anderen Bissanzeiger schon ca. 1 meter bewegung ausmacht.
(leicht übertrieben, aber anschaulich)


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Der Feederboom ist auf dem ersten Bild verkehrt rum montiert!

@tschakka 

Dann hat es mit Feedern nix zu tun. Das "besondere" beim Feedern ist die Rute, wo die auswechselbaren Spitzen a mit dem Wurfgewicht der Rute nichts zu tun hat und b nur zur Bisserkennung dienen. Bei Feederruten gibt es unterschiedlich starke Spitzenteile. Wenn man an einem stehendem Gewässer angelt, nimmt man die empfindlichste, bei einem leicht strömenden Gewässer die mittlere und bei einem stark strömenden wie z.b. Rhein ect. die stärkste.
Eine Feederrute ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Grundrute, wo die Bisserkennung ausschließlich über die Rutenspitze erfolgt. Wenn ich jetzt an einer x-beliebigen Rute einen Einhängebissanzeiger nutze, oder nen E-Bissanzeiger oder ein Aalglöckchen ect., dann ist es normales Grundangeln wo ich halt nicht die Rutenspitze beobachte sondern den anderen Bissanzeiger.
Das "moderne" Karpfenangeln z.b. ist auch nichts anderes als Grundangeln. (Erschlagt mich, ist aber so  )


----------



## eric_d. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Wenn ich mit Futterkörben angel benutze ich eine Matchrute (Wg.:5-25 gramm).Darf dann natürlich nur ein Futterkorb sein der unter 20 gramm wiegt, aber es geht.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Sicher kann man mit jeder Rute feedern.....mit einer normalen Rute musst du halt nur Abstriche bei der Bisserkennung machen. Die Feederrute ist da wesentlich sensibler udn zeigt selbst kleinste Zupfer deutlich an.

Beim Feedern wurde ja das Rad im Grund nicht neu erfunden. Die Rutenspitzen wurden einfach nur sensibler und farbig gestaltet, um die Bisse besser erkennen zu können. Ansonsten ist das vom Prinzip auch nicht anders als normales Grundangeln.


----------



## tschakka3000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Der Feederboom ist auf dem ersten Bild verkehrt rum montiert!
> 
> @tschakka
> 
> ...



Wenn ich also an meine Grundrute eine Feederspitze dranbaue hab ich eine Feederrute?


----------



## Nik S. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Ganz ehrlich, bis in diesem Frühjahr hab ich auch nicht geglaubt das eine Feederrute soviel besser ist wie eine Normale Rute mit Bissanzeiger, aber ich wurde überzeugt!
Ich angelte mit einer Grundrute und einer Feederrute die Feederrute kam kaum zum still da stehen dann bewegte sich schon wieder die Spitze und die Angler neben mir sahen am Ende nur noch auf meine Feederrute das war Cool.
Mittlerweile angele ich mit 2 Feederruten mein besters ergebnis 32 Karpfen an einem Tag innerhalb von 6 Std und noch einige mehr die ich im Drill verloren habe.
Kauf dir eine günstige bei EBAY und versuch dein Glück, achte aber auf das Gewässer wo du angelst ( wegen Gewicht )


----------



## Doc Plato (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*



tschakka3000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich also an meine Grundrute eine Feederspitze dranbaue hab ich eine Feederrute?



Wie willst Du an einer "normalen" Grundrute eine Feederspitze dran tüddeln? Guck mal bei Askari, auch wenn ich den Laden im allgemeinen nicht empfehlen möchte, aber dort gibt es zu sehr günstigen Preisen von der Fa. Sänger sehr brauchbare Feederruten - ~ 40€! Browing ist auch gut!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wie willst Du an einer "normalen" Grundrute eine Feederspitze dran tüddeln? Guck mal bei Askari, auch wenn ich den Laden im allgemeinen nicht empfehlen möchte, aber dort gibt es zu sehr günstigen Preisen von der Fa. Sänger sehr brauchbare Feederruten - ~ 40€! Browing ist auch gut!



Gar nicht so schwer. Es gibt Spitzenringe mit aufgesetztem Gewinde und Schwing- oder Bibberspitzen, die da drauf passen.


----------



## Nik S. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Das ist alles nicht das richtige, eine Feederrute ist eine Feederrute! und am besten wie Doc Plato schon sagt für denn Anfang ist eine von Sänger, die sind echt gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Genau.#6

Und so sieht er aus:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/s...D=732&osCsid=2ca4dc62febb9971524e8f103e49867c


#h#h


----------



## Hümpfi (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Das Feedern mit Normalen Grundruten ist in Gewissem Masse schön möglich, aber dafür sind andere Montagen Notwendig. Ich würde dir hier zu einer Art der Selbsthakmethode Raten. Im Prinzip kannst du deine Montage genauso wie eine Selbsthakmontage der Karpfenangler binden. Allerdings bietest du deinen Köder nicht am Haar sondern auf einem Feinen, Dünndrähtigen und Nadelscharfen Haken an und in denn Safety Clip kommt natürlich ein Futterkorb. Wenn du jetzt noch deinen Platz immer exakt triffst wirst du auch gut Fangen. Aber ich bin der Meinung das es mit einer Feederrute besser und Effektiver ist. Du kannst deinen Köder einfach viel unterschiedlicher und Attraktiver Präsentieren und die Bissanzeige ist um Welten besser bei Kleinfisch und Großfisch.
Und mal Ehrlich was kostet denn eine Gute Feederrute Heutzutage. Ich selber besitze 8 Feederruten die nicht gerade zu Schlechten Preisen in denn Läden Angeboten wurden. Aber Dank Ebay hab ich für keine Dieser Ruten die Teilweise Neu und Gebraucht sind, mehr als 50€ Bezahlt. Für denn Anfang muss esja kein Top Model von Zammataro sein, damit könnte man als Anfänger auch schwer umgehen, hol dir ne billige Rute und Sammel Erfahrungen. Ich würde dir erstmal zu einem Winkel Picker Raten so erlernst du schnell das Fischen mit dünnen Schnüren usw.

mfg


----------



## tschakka3000 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Wie ist denn eine Feederrute von der Aktion her gebaut, im Vergleich zur Grundrute? Ist das ein durchgehend harter Prügel mit einer butterweichen Feederspitze?


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Ralf, ist  mir schon klar.... 

Aber ich bin von einer normalen Grundrute ausgegangen (schrieb ich ja auch so). Da kann man natürlich den Spitzenring tauschen und sich dann ne entsprechende Spitze drauf stecken. Trifft aber nicht meinen (!) Geschmack. 

@ Taschakka, ich fische Feederruten mit einem Wg von max. 180 - 250gr. am Rhein. Die eine ist eine "günstige" Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder für ~ 40€ und die andere ist eine von Spro für knappe 300€. Die Sänger ist wirklich TOP für das Geld und den Nachfolger, die MP1 soll auch nicht schlechter sein.
Feederruten in dieser Wurfgewichtsklasse müssen "bretthart" sein. Wie soll man denn an einer "Wabbelrute" nen Futterkorb inkl. Futter jenseits der 160gr. gescheit werfen können? Wenn dann noch ein guter Fisch einsteigt ist doch Schicht im Schacht. Wie sich jetzt ne Feederrute mit nem geringeren Wurfgewicht verhält, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da ich für meine Zwecke eben die Heavy Ruten brauche.


----------



## Matt Hayes (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*



tschakka3000 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eine Feederrute von der Aktion her gebaut, im Vergleich zur Grundrute? Ist das ein durchgehend harter Prügel mit einer butterweichen Feederspitze?


 
Hallo tschakka,

Ich fische hauptsächlich mit einer leichten Feeder-Rute oder sogar einer Winkel-Picker.
Da deren Spitzen sehr sensibel sind muss sich die Rute im Drill die Energie aus dem Rest des Blanks "holen".
Also als knüppelhart würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen, aber der hintere Teil der Rute bleibt steif.

Grüße und frohe Weihanchten:m


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Warum ist der taschakka denn gesperrt? Ich tippe mir nen Wolf....


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Feedern ohne Feederrute?*

Das übliche. Wiederholter Versuch einer Mehrfachanmeldung und keine Reaktion auf das dann fällige Anschreiben. Nach ein paar Tagen wird der User dann gesperrt bis er sich meldet, oder eben auch nicht.


----------

